# Sunday Special - Mixed A-to-T



## luckytrim (Jul 21, 2019)

Sunday Special - Mixed A-to-T
The Easy-Peasy Quiz
First answer begins with A, etc.

1. What was the name of Bruce Wayne's dog who took the  identity of bat 
hound?
2. What was the name of Paul Bunyan's ox?
3. What was the name of Jacques-Yves Cousteau's research  ship?
4. Which one of the seven dwarfs did not have a  beard?
5. The name of Ulysses S. Grant's saddle horse ?
6. The name for the group of crime fighters which included the  Human torch, 
Reed Richards, The Thing, and the invisible girl  ?
7. Zsa Zsa; Magda; Eva...
8. What movie did Paul Newman receive a best actor nomination  for in 1963?
9. The only state in the U.S. that a foreign flag has never  flown over ?
10. This Band’s front man stood on one leg while playing the  Flute.
11. The name of the club in the movie Cabaret?
12. Its stars included Arte Johnson, Jo Anne Worley and Garry  Owens
13.  1 ounce sweet vermouth,2 ounces rye whiskey, 1-2 dashes  Angostura 
bitters,1 maraschino cherry, for garnish, 1 orange twist, for  garnish.
14. Beverages containing less than 0.5% alcohol by volume  ...
15. Who was Alley Oop's girlfriend?
16.  'Was it a rat I saw.' 'Pa's a sap.' These are examples of  what?
17. Popular Game show, hosted by Jack Bailey on NBC Television  from 1956 to 
1960 and on ABC Television from 1960 to 1964...
(Hint; four words)
18. According to Billboard this was the top single record in  America in 
1955...
(Hint; four words)
19. A fictional character in George du Maurier's 1895 novel  'Trilby', a man 
who seduces, dominates and exploits Trilby, a young Irish  girl, and makes 
her a famous singer.
20. What most American voters want, but incumbent Pols will  probably never 
allow on a large scale ...
(Hint; Two words)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Ace
2. Babe
3. Calypso
4. Dopey
5. Egypt
6. Fantastic Four
7. Gabor
8. ‘Hud’
9. Idaho
10. Jethro Tull
11. Kit Kat Club
12. (Rowan and Martin's) Laugh-In.
13. Manhattan
14. Near – Beer
15. Oona
16. Palindromes
17. 'Queen for a Day'
18. 'Rock Around the Clock'
19. Svengali
20. Term Limits


----------

